# Goodlines wurde das Fax-Spammen verboten



## Comedian1 (30 Juli 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juli 2003)

*Die Meldung ist leider etwas alt 19.03.2003*

Die Meldung ist zwar an sich sehr positiv, aber leider ein "alter Hut". Der 19.März ist doch schon einige Zeit her.

siehe: 



http://news.zdnet.de/story/0,,t101-s2132150,00.html


  Erneut einstweilige Verfügung gegen unerwünschte
  Fax-Werbung
  Von Martin Fiutak
  ZDNet
  19. März 2003, 11:26 Uhr


----------

